# 721 to come out in April?



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

It looks like that 721 will be released sometime in April. According to DishDepot.COM there will be "minimal quantities" of the 721 available 

They are having a special on Quad LNB's, my question is I have a SW64 switch with 3 sats (61.5, 110 and 119) Can I use a Quad LNB with this setup? If so whats the best way to go about it?

Although I am thinking I wont have to upgrade as I will retire both of my Dishplayers once I get my 721.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

WooooHoooo, thats good news !


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

product available. It could be wishful thinking on the part of many???


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

Scott - 

Yes, you can have 3 sats with a quad, but you have to cascade an sw-21 with each line from the quad that you want to see 61.5 on. Not to mention that you may have a problem keeping your directv line and your expressvue line if you have them split off from your dish lines before your sw64.


----------

